

World of Goo publisher bankrupt. - chris11
http://www.gamedaily.com/articles/news/world-of-goo-publisher-brighter-minds-media-goes-bankrupt/?biz=1

======
sachinag
Sadly, I'm not surprised. I know that everyone loves downloadable software,
but the piracy rates are just so high for PC games that it's incredibly
difficult. You need to get distribution inside Best Buys - the publisher for
Big Buck Hunter et al does exceptionally well but the gaming press never, ever
talks about guys like that.

------
matthewking
Important distinction to make here between publisher and developer. The
developers are 2dboy, although I'm not entirely sure why you need a publisher
for a online downloadable game?

Also - Where's the iphone version already!? :)

~~~
jim-greer
There's a retail version as well - though you're right, most of the sales were
on Wii, Steam, and from 2dboy.com - they've done very well.

------
kwamenum86
Does anyone know how this happened? It seemed like they were running a
relatively low overhead business and had released some successful products. I
seem to remember them complaining about a 90+ percent piracy rate- maybe that
was the cause.

~~~
sc
I think "they" were the developers, though (not the publisher), and they
weren't "complaining" so much as commenting. I think this kind of piracy rate
is pretty common with software.

------
Dilpil
Anyone know or have a link to the financial details?

------
zitterbewegung
Well even if the publisher dissolves they probably can ooze over to a new
publisher.

------
chaostheory
how does this affect the developer? would this affect their royalties?

